# Update: My Geckos



## tocarmar (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is my OTHER BABIES!!!












Tom


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2009)

These are fun. Fat tails right?

I used to raise leopard geckos. They are also fun.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

Leucistic Leopard and striped fattail? I wish I could get my leopards to sit together for a group foto.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool...!!! But I couldn't keep any reptile as a pet...! I haven't tried yet, though!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 11, 2009)

Those _are_ cool; I love their big eyes.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 11, 2009)

They saved a lot of money on their terrarium insurance! 

Get a pic of them licking their eye and I'll be impressed.  I love leopard geckos- cute and tame. Unlike their Tokay cousins! 

-Ernie


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 11, 2009)

They are so cute! Do they make loud noises at dawn? I remember back in the Philippines some species does.

Ramon


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 11, 2009)

They're adorable--I love their little faces!


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG! I would jump out of my skin if I saw one of those!

I'm just not good with anything that's pretty much not a dog or cat. 

...but knowledge is power so I'll add them to the list of critters to research. I can see how they might be cute. I used to think paphs were ugly so anything is possible. 

You never know what you'll learn on ST!


----------



## Gilda (Jan 11, 2009)

The second one has a lot of "booty" or junk in it's trunk .:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 11, 2009)

They do have cute faces. Do you feed them crickets? Or?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

"Fat tail" get it? 
They are great pets, very friendly and tame. I have 8 leopards. I have walked around NYC for hours w/ one on my shoulder or in my hood.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 12, 2009)

NYEric said:


> "Fat tail" get it?
> They are great pets, very friendly and tame. I have 8 leopards. I have walked around NYC for hours w/ one on my shoulder or in my hood.



hehe, sorry, but somehow I had to think of King Julien: http://flickr.com/photos/hellkitten/73157828/ :rollhappy:


nice Geckos


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2009)

Your King is cool! oke:


----------



## tocarmar (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks All!! Yes they are cool & cute. I feed them crickets, wax & meal worms. I actually had the crickets breed & have about 100++ babies running around. I am trying to breed the wax worms. I have moths hatching out now!!
The 1st picture of the Leucustic Gecko he also eats lettuce & bananas. They don't make any noise, once in a while they do "chirp" but nothing like the noise from the crickets!!

Tom


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 13, 2009)

cool!


----------

